# Huldra AR-15's



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone have information on these AR's good bad or otherwise? They are the fleet farm brand. Pro's cons of gas piston system in it.


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

Uppers are made by Adams Arms it is their system, I have 1 AR I put this system on for S&G, makes cleaning a breeze, basically you just need to relube here and there. Now as to if a gas piston system GP is any better vs direct gas injection DGI, its up to you. Many say it is a solution to a problem that does not exist since the AR was designed as a DGI weapon. I have 1 GP and 3 DGI AR's, I like them all, and Adams makes quality stuff so if you find a Huldra you like go for it. As for the lower receiver, they are very good, they use a JP Enterprise EZ single stage trigger, and Viltor butt stocks, for the price these are selling at this is a very good lower. My brother has one of these and has no complaints.


----------

